# 2001 Pathfinder w/BOSE/Clarion system to a Pioneer DEH-P8400MP



## digdaddy (Jan 23, 2005)

No sound. I bought a pioneer DEH-P8400MP from a friend for 175.00 (great deal and I am determined to get it working). Unit worked in friends car when taken out. Bought a wiring harness for '95 Nissan's and up. Hooked up the wiring harness to DEH as indicated (checked and rechecked my work). No sounds. The unit comes on and I can do all the initial settings, etc. Works great, but no sound. I have found out that I need an adapter, a 
Scosche SLA (speaker level adjuster). Is this what I need?


----------



## snoops 02ali (Jan 24, 2005)

*Info Required*

I have a 2002 Nissan Altima, I would like to change out the factory in dash unit, and would like to put a pioneer head unit in. I dont no how to take out the old system, i dont really wana hack at it with a screwdriver and cause scrathes on the panels. Any problems I should be aware of such as the problems you are facing?


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

Do you still have your Bose speakers? If you do then you do need an adapter. I thought the SLA was a built in feature or at least it is on my DEH-P8600MP. I'd say check your wiring but you said you've already done that. Can you give some more details. If worse comes to worse have some store install it for you.


----------



## digdaddy (Jan 23, 2005)

*This is what is needed...*

Here is the adapter that is needed if anyone is interested. http://www.crutchfield.com/S-M9pWpGgiJtu/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=751&id=morephotos&i=142C4NN03 This adapter is needed if you have a new high power head unit and will still be using the BOSE system speakers. It basically amps down the output level to a degree that the BOSE amps can understand. I'll let you know if it really works.


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

Why don't you just replace all your speakers since you replaced the headunit?


----------



## digdaddy (Jan 23, 2005)

generation3 said:


> Why don't you just replace all your speakers since you replaced the headunit?


Money, unless you want to give me some. 20 bucks for an adapter or 100+ for more speakers and rewiring. I'll stick with the adapter. It'll sound good enough until the time comes to replace the speakers.


----------

